# How'd everyone do?



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

So, how did everyone do for opening day? We nearly limited, and would have if I hadnt forgot about the safety. Other than that, the new Uplander performed fairly well. :wink:


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

well they outsmarted me yesterday but i still managed to get one and a dove.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Our group did very well both days. We hunted in the rain the whole time on Saturday but it was still fun. We saw quite a few partridge as well...I couldn't believe the thick cover they were in during the rain, the grouse were all in very short grass. Unbelievable how a grouse can hide in that short of grass and you still can't see them!


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Went out Saturday at about 3:30 when there was a break in the rain for about an hour. In the middle of the walk it decided to pour pretty good on me, done for the day. Sunday after football, shot my first triple in my life of sharps out of one covey rise. Moved a covey of huns as well. Birds were shot in pretty thick knee to hip high grass near beans. Don't ususally move grouse out of as heavy cover as yesterday, but they were all young sharpies though.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

mburgess said:


> Birds were shot in pretty thick knee to hip high grass near beans. Don't ususally move grouse out of as heavy cover as yesterday, but they were all young sharpies though.


That last two years I have seen more sharpies in Beans. I was lucky as well as I shot my first one of the year, I shot a young sharpy in CRP grass.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Didn't get out the opening weekend...moving the mother-in-law. Dogs and I were out the last 2 days. Limits on grouse and a few partridge.

:beer:


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Opening day for us was tuesday I got one grouse it was very windy.Would have went the last couple of days but its pouring rain out.I plan on trying again saturday. :beer:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Yesterday I brought my younger English pointer to hunting for grouse and partridge in Mercer County. I found good spots and I am very impressed that my dog was working hard to pointed. I am proud of him giving me limit grouses and partridges. I am so excited of pheasant season coming soon!


----------

